# Drivers for Toshiba Satellite C665-P5012???



## kevz22 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys,I've bought a Toshiba Satellite C665-P5012 a week ago and installed WINDOWS 7 Ultimate in it. But I'am having problems in finding the right drivers for WLAN,LAN and Audio. First I tried with the Realtek drivers and then with the Atheros/Conexnant drivers. But none seem to be working. They don't install. So if anyone is using this laptop and has a solution to this problem please let me know.
Thank you...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Did you tried drivers via here: Toshiba ?


----------

